

Burnout and Ops [video] - shubber
https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa14/conference-program/presentation/lehtonen

======
krob
I know the guy who gave this speech. He's very prolific in his opinions, but
so far I've always found him to be a pretty sane guy. Usually in the right. I
totally agree with him.

